# 27



## Turuncan

Hi all!

I'll be 27 on Saturday and I want to learn how to say "twenty seven" in all languages.

In my mother tongue, Turkish: yirmi yedi

In English: twenty seven

In German: siebenundzwanzig

That's all I know! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Perseas

In Greek:

είκοσι επτά/εφτά 
(είκοσι=20, επτά/εφτά=7)
'ikosi ep'ta/ef'ta


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
двадцать семь /dvadtsat' sem'/
(двадцать=20;  семь=7)


----------



## darush

Hi Turuncan,
in Pwrsian: bistohaft
in Azari(Azeri): yermi yeddi


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: *dvacet sedm*


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"vingt-sept"
*
(happy birthday!)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew: esrim veshiv'a(for date)


----------



## Agró

*Spanish*: Veintisiete.
*Catalan*: Vint-i-set.
*Basque*: Ogei ta zazpi.
*Latin*: Viginti septem.


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*huszonhét*

húsz - 20
huszon - "on 20"
hét - 7


----------



## francisgranada

Italian:

*ventisette*

venti - 20
sette - 7


----------



## origumi

Try here: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/twenty-seven#Translations (click "show")


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Italian:
> 
> *ventisette*
> 
> venti - 20
> sette - 7



 ... e buon compleanno, Turuncan!


----------



## Au101

In Sanskrit: सप्तविंशति (saptaviṃśati)
विंशति (viṃśati) - twenty
सप्तन् (saptan) - seven


----------



## LilianaB

Dvidesimt septyni in Lithuanian.


----------



## Turuncan

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*:
> *"vingt-sept"
> *
> (happy birthday!)



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Turuncan

Anja.Ann said:


> ... e buon compleanno, Turuncan!



Grazie mille!


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto = *dudek sep*.  Feliĉan naskiĝtagon!


----------



## amikama

arielipi said:


> Hebrew: esrim veshiv'a(for date)


That's for masculine nouns. For feminine nouns and abstract numbers, it's עשרים ושבע (_esrim vesheva_). At least in proper Hebrew...

אני בת עשרים ושבע = I'm (f.) 27.


----------



## 涼宮

Happy Birthday! 

In *Japanese*:

二十七 _ni juu nana_

In *Mandarin*:

二十七 èr shí qī

In *Polish*:

Dwadzieścia siedem 

In *Ukrainian*:

двадцять сім /d*va*dtsyat' sim/

In *Slovak*:

Dvadsať sedem

In *Norwegian*: 

Tjuesyv

In *Indonesian*:

Dua puluh tujuh

In *Xhosa*:

amashumi amabini anesixhenxe*

The 'x' means a click.


----------



## er targyn

In Kazakh: жиырма жетi (jıyırma jeti)


----------



## Jabir

Vinte e sete (Portuguese),

happy Maulid, Turuncan Effendi


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tagalog: Dalawampu't pito  2.) Dumaget: Aduwepuh ta petu.


----------



## Tamar

In Dutch: zevenentwinting.


----------



## ThomasK

*Dutch*: zevenentwintig!

Gelukkige verjaardag !


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
двадцять сім /dvadts'at' sim/
(двадцять=20; сім=7) 
З днем народження! З води та з роси!​


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _kaksikymmentäseitsemän_

In the colloquial, spoken form of the language: _kakskytseittemän_


----------



## OneStroke

Cantonese:
yi6 saap9 caat7


----------



## OneStroke

Sorry, I meant yi6 sap9 cat7.


----------

